# Hilfefunktion strg+space funktioniert nicht



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wenn ich strg+space drücke wird mir nur ein leeres Fenster angezeigt. Weiß jemand, was ich falsch eingestellt habe?


----------



## Dandro (20. Mrz 2008)

Ähm, wo genau drückst du denn "Strg + Space"? Ich denke viele Programme haben unterschiedliche Hotkeys.


----------



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

um alle Methoden/Funktionen aufzulisten, die meine Variable oder mein Object einhalten:
Beispiel

Ich habe eine Klasse EinmalEins
die Klasse EinmalEins hat eine Methode rechneEinmalEins(int zahl1, int zahl2)

Von dieser Methode mache ich ein Objekt
EinmalEins e = new EinmalEins();

wenn ich jetzt schreibe 
e. -> strg+space sollte ja eigentlich die Methode rechneEinmalEins(int zahl1, int zahl2) angezeigt werden, tut sie aber nicht. Es erscheint nur ein leeres Fenster.


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Wenn du einen Fehler im Quellcode davor hast, funzt es nicht immer.


----------



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel
selbst wenn ich String bla = "hallo";
bla. -> kommt auch nichts.


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Zeig mal deinen gesamten Code, nebenbei darfst du uns auch erzählen welche IDE du nutzt, so wie Dandro es schon mal sagte.


----------



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

Meine Entwicklungsumgebung ist Eclipse.
Die Funktion an sich funktioniert nicht. Es ist ganz egal in welcher Klasse in welchem Quelltext ich es auspobiere.
Sobald ich an ein Objekt nen punkt hänge, um die Funktionen zu sehen erscheind ein leeres Fenster.


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Also bei mir geht's.

Dann muss es wohl an dir liegen 

Mal ernsthaft, wenn der Quellcode stimmt(?), liegt es wohl an der Eclipse Installation/Konfiguration.
Oft ist es einfacher Eclipse erneut sauber zu installieren.


----------



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

Also ist das kein Einstellungssache??
man kann diese Funktion also nicht irgendwo aktivieren?!?!


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,


			
				search@info hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ist das kein Einstellungssache??
> man kann diese Funktion also nicht irgendwo aktivieren?!?!


Das einzige was ich kenne (Eclipse 3.3.2) ist in "Window" => "Preferences" in "General" =>"Keys". 

In der Hoffnung das es Dir hilft  :wink:


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

unter 
Preferences > Java > Editor > Content Assist > Advanced
kann ich bei mir alles abschalten


----------



## search@info (20. Mrz 2008)

Ja^^ das wars vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

